# You ever have the urge to just quit?



## mrmatt1972

After a few bad experiences with respect to playing with other people (infrequent and often missed jams/rehearsals, a seeming inability to get out shit together, problems with bass players, etc., showing up to rehearsal to find half the band missing etc.) I've just about had it. I figure I can sell all my current gear and have enough cash to buy a pretty good acoustic which I can happily strum alone on my front porch.

Has anyone ever successfully just sold it all and washed their hands of guitar playing?

you ever get the urge to?

Matt


----------



## Samsquantch

Yeah, but I just keep pluggin away. Some days are better than others. Even Hendrix has said there are times you will just hate the guitar, but you gotta take the good with the bad and just keep at it.


----------



## davetcan

Usually just before and right after a gig. Before I wonder why I need the added pressure, after I just realize that I really suck. Then once in awhile after a crappy day at work I go to practice and everything is right with the world again. That just happened last night so I'm on a high right now ;-)


----------



## Mooh

Playing for myself? No. I'd play even if I was the last man on Earth.

Playing for others? Yes, and I have, but I always return to it. It's a compulsion.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrlobster

As a beginner I come across the urge to quit almost every other day- for different reasons than for accomplished players. I reach sticking points where the sound is of such felonious assault to my ears that I wonder if it's at all worth it. Then I hear someone play beautifully and the drive to be capable of 5% of what I have heard comes back again. 
Then again, a good set of earplugs does wonders too.


----------



## zontar

I've taken intentional breaks from the guitar, but always with the idea of going back to it.
(This was especially true of breaks when I was teaching)

I've had unintentional breaks that just happened due to life.

But just chucking it all?
I've never had that feeling for very long--only in passing when I hear some fantastic guitar playing I'll never be able to do. And that doesn't bother me anymore, so no problem.

As for playing for others?
I quit trying to have a career in music years ago-and I'm enjoying playing more than ever.
I mostly play for my own enjoyment at home, and sometimes at church, and if someone else who plays asks me to play.


----------



## Robert1950

I did in 1976 and went through with it.. I didn't really start again until 2005.


----------



## cheezyridr

i walked away from it for well over a decade. not because i wanted to so much, but because life got all up in my face and said "hey man! the rent's due" (a henry rollins quote) 

it really shows in my playing, too.


----------



## ezcomes

mrmatt1972 said:


> After a few bad experiences with respect to playing with other people (infrequent and often missed jams/rehearsals, a seeming inability to get out shit together, problems with bass players, etc., showing up to rehearsal to find half the band missing etc.) I've just about had it. I figure I can sell all my current gear and have enough cash to buy a pretty good acoustic which I can happily strum alone on my front porch.
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully just sold it all and washed their hands of guitar playing?
> 
> you ever get the urge to?
> 
> Matt


I'll be honest...

lately i've had visions of wrapping one of my guitars around the tree out front...

i played with a bunch of guys for awhile that...was jut bad...great guys...but i just got volatile with them...after two years of playing the SAME songs...the singer was still reading the lyrics off of pages...(and we were a cover band)...i would practice once or twice a week at home, get to the band practice, and they wouldn't have touched their instruments since the last time we were together...and then have the gall to say i wasn't playing a part right, but they didn't know how it actually went...so we'd put the cd on, i'd be right, but they'd still give me grief...
we played a show one night...the bassist decided to change his strings 5 mins before we went up...and forgot to tune it...we played the first two songs...and b/c i was beside him, i kept thinking i was out of tune...it wasn't until i switched guitars that it was apparant it was him...after our shortened set...i said f**k it...they never called me back, and i haven't heard from them either...although i have heard through the grapevine that they are badmouthing me to others...

i played with another group that...the leader would "forget" to call me that practice was cancelled...it was only a 20 minute drive to get to rehershal to wait 30 mins to realize no one was coming before i'd call to find out wtf was going on...it happened more than once...he also "forgot" to tell me about practices too...and then had the gumpsion to tell me i wasn't motivated, and there was no room for someone who didn't come to practices...yea...i quit...life's too short for that B.S.

sometimes...the guitars just have to sit for awhile before i can use them...sometimes i can't put them down...

its really a love hate relationship


----------



## Peter

At a few different points I've packed everything up for years at a time even. Never sold it though, and always felt refreshed and renewed when I revisited playing later on!


----------



## Mooh

The behavior of others has never really affected my desire to play, just my desire to play with, or for, them.

Once upon a time I felt selfish about my consuming hobby, even when it paid well, because I felt that I got more enjoyment and satisfaction from it that others. Sometimes I even felt guilty that I should work harder at it or something else to up my income, be a better provider, etc. These days I'm quite content though, and the reason is simple.

My Mum always liked to hear me play, even as a kid when I just started and was struggling. She was a saint, always giving, never asking for anything, and she got such enjoyment from watching others grow. When she was old and infirm, struggling with strokes, I would play for her. Folk songs, hymn tunes, whatever, for hours. She would sit and smile or hum along. I was at her hospital bedside the moment she died, playing Sleepers Wake (J.S.Bach). If there is any other reason to play in my life I don't need it, because all the purpose I need was at the moment of Mum's passing.

The real reason we play is not always revealed, or not always obvious, immediate, or understood. 

All I ask of others is not to give it up. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody

ezcomes said:


> I'll be honest...
> 
> lately i've had visions of wrapping one of my guitars around the tree out front...
> 
> i played with a bunch of guys for awhile that...was jut bad...great guys...but i just got volatile with them...after two years of playing the SAME songs...the singer was still reading the lyrics off of pages...(and we were a cover band)...i would practice once or twice a week at home, get to the band practice, and they wouldn't have touched their instruments since the last time we were together...and then have the gall to say i wasn't playing a part right, but they didn't know how it actually went...so we'd put the cd on, i'd be right, but they'd still give me grief...
> we played a show one night...the bassist decided to change his strings 5 mins before we went up...and forgot to tune it...we played the first two songs...and b/c i was beside him, i kept thinking i was out of tune...it wasn't until i switched guitars that it was apparant it was him...after our shortened set...i said f**k it...they never called me back, and i haven't heard from them either...although i have heard through the grapevine that they are badmouthing me to others...
> 
> i played with another group that...the leader would "forget" to call me that practice was cancelled...it was only a 20 minute drive to get to rehershal to wait 30 mins to realize no one was coming before i'd call to find out wtf was going on...it happened more than once...he also "forgot" to tell me about practices too...and then had the gumpsion to tell me i wasn't motivated, and there was no room for someone who didn't come to practices...yea...i quit...life's too short for that B.S.
> 
> sometimes...the guitars just have to sit for awhile before i can use them...sometimes i can't put them down...
> 
> its really a love hate relationship


Hahahhaa, dude, are you sure you weren't in the same band I was in??? In all honesty, I had pretty much the exact same experience. After one disastrous trainwreck of a gig, I quit the band and pretty much stopped playing for almost a full year. I'd pick up the guitar and fiddle with it at home a little bit, but my heart really wasn't into it. After a year or so, though, I started to get the bug again and began practicing more and eventually got a new band together that I've been with for just over a year now. It ain't all smooth sailing these days either, but it sure feels good playing again.


----------



## Hamstrung

Wow! I guess I'm not alone! I've had similar days to ezcomes and hollowbody. Lately I've been talking myself out of quitting (bands, not guitar) on a daily basis. I use the analogy that a band is sometimes like trying to be in a marriage with 4 (or 5) people! Personalities absolutely have to mix.


----------



## Scottone

Playing is a hobby for me so there is only so much crap I'll take in a band situation. Getting out of a band is a good opportunity to do some woodshedding IMO.


----------



## greco

Hamstrung said:


> Wow! I guess I'm not alone! I've had similar days to ezcomes and hollowbody. Lately I've been talking myself out of quitting (bands, not guitar) on a daily basis. I use the analogy that a band is sometimes like trying to be in a marriage with 4 (or 5) people! Personalities absolutely have to mix.


Hamstrung...if you decide to quit the band(s)...you could always come to my place (or I would come over to your place) and you could make some real money* (*LOL...sorry, couldn't resist) giving me lessons.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ezcomes

well..now the problem is...i can't find anyone to play with...lots of guitarists...a few drummers...but few bassists around...i've got a drummer...but we've had a hard time finding a bassist, or a singer that would fit (we've only actually been able to meet two singers...and had no interest from bassists)


----------



## mrmatt1972

Hamstrung said:


> Wow! I guess I'm not alone! I've had similar days to ezcomes and hollowbody. Lately I've been talking myself out of quitting (bands, not guitar) on a daily basis. I use the analogy that a band is sometimes like trying to be in a marriage with 4 (or 5) people! Personalities absolutely have to mix.


I agree about the marriage analogy. The problem with bands that seem to get nowhere, is that there's nothing worth saving. I hve no illusions about commercial success, or even delusions that I could front the next great bar band in Espanola, but it would be nice to get a list of songs together, practice them and perform without all the drama and missed practices. I play for fun damn it, it would be nice to have some.


----------



## Hamstrung

mrmatt1972 said:


> I agree about the marriage analogy. The problem with bands that seem to get nowhere, is that there's nothing worth saving. I hve no illusions about commercial success, or even delusions that I could front the next great bar band in Espanola, but it would be nice to get a list of songs together, practice them and perform without all the drama and missed practices. I play for fun damn it, it would be nice to have some.


Amen brother!


----------



## zontar

Peter said:


> At a few different points I've packed everything up for years at a time even. Never sold it though, and always felt refreshed and renewed when I revisited playing later on!


When I got my Les Paul copy, my Classical went a long time without being played, and after I got my Iceman I rarely touched my LP copy, except for the week my Iceman was in the shop to have it's frets worked on, and it was my only other electric.

It's only been the last few months that I've been playing it again, and eventually I will get it fixed up better, and it will be my slide guitar.

But I've never packed them all up intentionally with the purpose of not playing them at all.

They're almost always the lat thing packed away when I move, and one of the first things set up when I arrive at the new place.


----------



## bw66

Nope, never had the urge to quit, but I'm mostly a solo fingerstylist - only have one ******* to deal with.


----------



## lbrown1

I've only been at it for 5 or 6 years.....and it remains that picking up guitar was one of the best things I've ever done.........

sometimes I get frustrated with the band....its a hobby for all of us - so the commitment level is up and down depending on what's going on in the members' lives...but overall - the experience has been fantastic.......

but even when frustration sets in....it doesn't make me wanna quit....it makes me wanna find someone else to play with as well as....not instead of...

I love this hobby!


----------



## shoretyus

Quit? Waz dat?


----------



## ajcoholic

I dont understand how one's love for music can be "dissolved" by having a bad band experience.

I am soon to be 40. I started playing guitar at age 7, and I have never been without a guitar or the fun and thrill of playing one. Bands come and go... but why would you consider selling everything? If my current band dissolved - I would still play at home, and learn new tunes and try new stuff, etc.

That concept just doesnt compute in my brain...

AJC


----------



## Mooh

ajcoholic said:


> I dont understand how one's love for music can be "dissolved" by having a bad band experience.
> 
> I am soon to be 40. I started playing guitar at age 7, and I have never been without a guitar or the fun and thrill of playing one. Bands come and go... but why would you consider selling everything? If my current band dissolved - I would still play at home, and learn new tunes and try new stuff, etc.
> 
> That concept just doesnt compute in my brain...
> 
> AJC


I know a drummer who completely retires between bands, usually in self-defeated disgust and angst. I don't get it either, 
I'm totally with you on this.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda

Sometimes I feel the urge to quit because as much as I want to improve as a lead and rhythm player in metal and "rock", I don't invest the time necessary to practice and actually improve. I improve when friends show me cool new things and I work on them, that's about it. Or I take a stab at a guitar line I really like. That's about it. I can learn simpler songs quick, I can pick up on things quick in general, I love playing, but I'm not the type to sit down and learn a whole song or practice his sweeps/phrasing/legato/vibrato/chords/scales/modes - so I'm not as good as I want to be, I know what to do, and I don't do it. That can be said for more than just my life concerning guitar, too!

And then I wonder why I own high end gear. When it's a good day and I'm just in a zone, I remember part of why I do it.

Wednesday evening, I watched a high school band perform a cover of "Sweet Child O' Mine" - these kids played a song probably damn near flawlessly that I've never learned and feel I couldn't play that well. It was an inspiration and a bruiser haha. Props to those kids, they're doing it right. Look up the band U-turn on youtube, there might be something posted.


----------



## mario

Never had the thought and I have been playing for over 30 years. The guitar makes me forget the stupid things that go on in life. If I feel I'm in a rut playing wise, I go thru the latest issue of Guitar Player and try to learn from the lesson pages. Great Joe Bonamassa lesson this month BTW!


----------



## mrmatt1972

I guess by "quit" I kind of meant quit playing electric, especially in bands, and buy a decent acoustic to plunk away on all by myself. I don't think I could REALLY quit playing, at least not voluntarily. There was a time when I sold all my gear because I was a college student with bills to pay with a stay at home wife (on mat leave) home with our first child. I didn't get back into the game for about 3 years and I just about went insane without a creative outlet.

Well, that and sleep deprivation.


----------



## zontar

mrmatt1972 said:


> I guess by "quit" I kind of meant quit playing electric, especially in bands, and buy a decent acoustic to plunk away on all by myself. I don't think I could REALLY quit playing, at least not voluntarily. There was a time when I sold all my gear because I was a college student with bills to pay with a stay at home wife (on mat leave) home with our first child. I didn't get back into the game for about 3 years and I just about went insane without a creative outlet.
> 
> Well, that and sleep deprivation.


This got me thinking about different times in my life.
Sometimes I had the opportunity to play guitar, but chose not to--some of those periods lasted for weeks, but then there would be times when I was away from my guitars for a few days and so i couldn't play--and I went a little crazy.

When I went to Hawaii I spent one day checking out music stores, and buying some souvenir picks, talking with other musicians, etc.

I was able to work another music store into another trip as well.

It's funny--if they're there it's easier to do without them.
If they're not there--I miss them.
Not as much as some of the people in my life, but I do miss them.


----------



## Steadfastly

I couldn't see me quitting playing the guitar. I could easily see me quitting a band but I would always play, even if it was only for myself.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

sometimes I get so discouraged, and busy with other things, that I put it down for months on end. Not the recommended way to get better I know, but I always return to it eventually.


----------



## fenderman79

I've never had the urge to quit all together. I think it's partially due to years of investment...walking away would be like walking away from family. WRT playing with others...it sounds as though you're playing with the wrong people. If you're playing with people that don't have respect for you and your time - then you're probably playing with the wrong people.
Walking away for a while helps. It'll help you appreciate how much you enjoy playing.


----------



## Nohtanhoj

zontar said:


> This got me thinking about different times in my life.
> Sometimes I had the opportunity to play guitar, but chose not to--some of those periods lasted for weeks, but then there would be times when I was away from my guitars for a few days and so i couldn't play--and I went a little crazy.
> 
> When I went to Hawaii I spent one day checking out music stores, and buying some souvenir picks, talking with other musicians, etc.
> 
> I was able to work another music store into another trip as well.
> 
> It's funny--if they're there it's easier to do without them.
> If they're not there--I miss them.
> Not as much as some of the people in my life, but I do miss them.


I find that this has happened to me as well, even with my short tenure among the community of guitar players. (I started playing guitar at 16, and have improved at an incredible rate). I moved out of my parents' house when I was 17, stayed in a broken down one room place in Toronto for a while, and really only had my guitar for relaxation. I play a ton of sports, but since I'm an incredibly competitive person I have a tough time coming home from a basketball game or a hockey rink and really finding enjoyment in it. Instead, I think about the shot I missed on the 15th hole or how I need to improve the fluidity of my dribbling. This pursuit of perfection both helps and hurts me in sport; I pick up new things very quickly because I have incredibly high standards for myself, and thus always seek advice to improve, but I don't play for "the love of the game" as many people do. It's allowed me to improve incredibly quickly with regards to my guitar playing.

Since I play competitive sports and don't have a girlfriend or anything like that, after three years of living on my own and taking full-time classes, I've realized that my guitar makes life a little easier. The only person you compete against is yourself, and I've had some pretty cool experiences that I've not been afforded in sports, such as finally playing Andy McKee's "For My Father" fluently at a full open mic night at the Free Times Cafe in downtown Toronto. My buddies often joke that my guitars are my girls, and instead of going out on Friday nights to hit bars and pick up women with them, I find myself sitting at home playing solo acoustic stuff, or jamming a slow blues with a backing track. The whole "we're finally of legal age, lets go abuse the fact that alcohol removes inhibitions" scene that most university students are into got old for me after the first two times.

When I leave on business trips in the summer (I'm now 20 and work for Callaway Golf) I miss my guitars, as they almost have personalities now. =D


----------



## holyman

I did quit back in the early 90's. I was starting my own business and needed the money so I sold practically all my gear. The real reason I quit though was because the music scene seemed so dismal at the time. All anybody wanted to hear bands play were Nirvana and Pearl Jam- and I wasn't a huge fan of either. Plus I was getting sick of musicians and rock star wannabees in general. It was time for something else.

I just started playing again a couple of years ago. A lot of my friends are musicians and its really hard to see how good they are and know I would probably be as good if not better if only I had stayed at it. I was also dismayed to discover that playing guitar is not like riding a bike - I had to relearn practically EVERYTHING. I am still struggling to get to where I was when I quit. 

There are times even know when I get pretty discouraged - this is especially true sometimes after I jam with my musician friends and am reminded how much I suck (it gets tiring being the weakest musical link some days). But mostly I love playing and getting back into it was one of the best decisions I have ever made.


----------



## Guest

I quit for about 10 years. Started again in 2006 and went to do a Bachelor in music for a year for fun and to get it out of my system, had thought about doing that for a while. But now I have a few projects with a friend of mine. A blues bands for the occasional gigs. An acoustic thing for his compositions. I'm also still learning, mostly jazz/fusion things. I use to play many, many hours a day and now, maybe 4-5 hours per week. I'm not going to quit, but it's never going to be as it was before. 

Although it's always going to be more than a hobby in my heart and soul, it's the way I treat it now...Just too old (38) and life is too short, and this is just personal, but I want to live and do other things than stay in my room and practice, go to jam sessions or play gigs for 100$...


----------



## Hamstrung

After months of "talking myself out of it" I finally quit the band I was in last week. As I stated earlier in this thread there has to be chemistry for it to work in the long term and I finally concluded that it just wasn't there despite trying to make it so. It was a good experience overall and I learned a lot. Now I'll have to work to keep the chops up and improve but I've got a huge sense of relief now and feel like I can start to enjoy my guitar again. So in keeping with the theme of the thread, I'll never quit playing but I can definitely quit playing with certain people!


----------



## geezer

I quit for about 30 years due to the older brother of our rhythm player weaseled his way into our band and kicked me out.The drummer quit in support but I felt like I was stabbed in the heart.I got back into playing in 2005 and have practiced every day since.I wish I had never quit playing and feel like I missed the boat.I jam with quite a few local guys(all in their 20's and 30's), but I doubt I will ever get anything serious happening again.


----------



## Robert1950

The other week, I was listening to internet radio and "The High Cost of Low Living" by the Allman Brothers Band came on. There was this solo by Derek Trucks that was soooooooo freakin' good that I thought, "My gawd, why to I even bother". Fortunately the feeling only lasted for ten minutes.


----------



## NB_Terry

I play in a band for a year or so, then without a band for awhile...

I have no problem keeping myself entertained playing with a looper, my acoustic or just playing at home.

Sometimes all the hassle and repetition of playing old songs over and over isn't worth it; sometimes it is worth it.


----------



## crashaholic

I stopped playing for around 20 years. Just starting again, but only for myself. No bands, just me. 
Of course now I've bought 5 guitars in 6 months and want to play everything and anything (I have to stop looking at baritones now or it'll be 6).
I'll echo the 'relearn everything effect' as well. And rebuilding the fingers (my 12 string is whipping them into shape). Legato? Barres? I think I sprained something last week even...at least temporarily (I felt something go 'sproing', that can't be good).
There's so many styles to try that I never knew about back then.
I think the internet really makes a difference, just having the ability to be exposed to all these different techniques makes a huge difference to my enjoyment of just playing.

Kevin


----------



## nutter

i quit for 15 years and picked it back up again 1 year ago. i'm kicking myself but oh well. the biggest thing is learning the theory again

i agree with crash - the internet is great for learning and enjoying different styles. it also sucks because i thought i was pretty good until i saw some of the talent out there


----------



## Morkolo

I almost quit because of wrist problems 6 years ago, I used to play my bass fingerstyle with my wrist arched around a 90 degree angle. Ended up having to change my technique completely... no aches or pains ever since. I used to play in a few bands and eventually quit all of them, sick of the arguments over nothing. I'm plenty happy sitting at home playing by myself, or strumming a few chords with my family rather than going out and walking on eggshells for people who have a panic attack when I slide up instead of down into a verse.


----------



## Levi79

davetcan said:


> Usually just before and right after a gig. Before I wonder why I need the added pressure, after I just realize that I really suck. Then once in awhile after a crappy day at work I go to practice and everything is right with the world again. That just happened last night so I'm on a high right now ;-)


Really?
For me I sometimes have trouble with keeping going when I can't think of any original riffs and when I'm having band problems. For me, before shows, I feel awesome cause I'm playing a sweet show, then after the shows it depends on how the show went. I've had great shows and terrible shows. One time there was a show my band hosted, we underestimated the time each set was going to take and my band didn't hit the stage until like 1 in the morning and by then pretty much everyone left because it was a thursday and we were left with like no crowd, we were all tired and the sound equipment was ****ing up. We played pretty shitty and got off time too often and in one song, me and the other guitar both had a solo at the end. He started his late, so I started mine when I was supposed to. when I started he looked over, glared at me, threw his guitar on the ground, went offstage and out the doors. Needless to say, he was out of the band after that shit. Not very relevant to the TS topic, but yeah. I thought it was wierd how you thought.


----------



## Robert1950

If the internet was around in 1976, I think it would have much less likely that I would have quit.


----------



## Presto1202

I've stepped away from the guitar for a few weeks but never wanted to quit altogether. I know I'll be playing for the rest of my life. I've been doing it since I was in 7th grade so it'd be really weird not to have it as part of my life since I've been doing it for over 20 years. I get frustrated sometimes with a difficult passage but you gotta just push through it. As far as people not showing up to practice or gigs, that sucks and I hate it when that happens, but I play for myself first and foremost so it wouldn't keep me from playing. 

Although...I've seen Tommy Emmanuel twice and both times his effortless skill made me want to smash my guitars. lol


----------



## Hamstrung

Interesting to see this thread revised. I chimed in early on and funnily enough I quit the band I was in at the time about a month later! I've mainly just stayed home and occasionally jam with a casual band for fun. 
While I'd be happy to be in a regular thing again it HAS to be the right people who are on the same page. I'm content to play for myself for now though.


----------



## dcole

I have quit a few times over the years, it just seems to happen. I get so fed up easily with it though I love it so much. The same with the wife, ha! But I will never quit either of them.


----------



## Merlin

I stopped playing guitar about 1984, and started again in 2006. Didn't start studying jazz on guitar until 2009.


----------



## Lola

No way I would ever quit! I just can't! My guitar is my everything to me! I couldn't ever imagine not playing! I love it too much! I guess I am lucky! Our whole band gets along so well! We laugh, joke, have fun and play hard! The best time of my life! I really feel like this was meant to be!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Quit playing with other folks, yes!
Quit playing music? NEVER!

I understand your frustration, I into that kind of phase, actualy.
I just want to play, having fun, nothing taking seriously but doing it with some king of serious.

But musicians seem to be a special breed, I need to find someone like me, easy going, no drugs or alchool problem and able to pay the jam place rent!


----------



## Robert1950

Merlin said:


> I stopped playing guitar about 1984, and started again in 2006. Didn't start studying jazz on guitar until 2009.


I started in 1965, quit in 1975 out frustration and lack of progress. Started again 2005. If the internet and YouTube was around in '75 it is likely I wouldn't have quit.


----------



## Moosehead

Quitting something is the most readily available option when frustrated or in a tough spot I think most people would mull it over at some point.

I've considered it for many things; music, marriage (still mulling this one over), jobs, drugs/alcohol, life. In the end I only quit things temporarily like jobs, sports, drugs/alcohol and return to things that bring me closer to a state of happiness, music.

Bottom line is its easy to just quit, it's hard to make things work. Being honest with yourself about your limitations and what it would take to overcome them brings us to commitment. 
What level of commitment are you willing to go for? I'd be on the crossroads with a for sale sign for some hands like joe bonamassa. Unfortunately it's not that easy.


----------



## torndownunit

I have the issue that I only really practice when I am playing with people. Since I was 13 I've only ever played in bands where I wrote the majority of the music. Song writing has always been my practicing, and I love playing live. As I get older though, there are just fewer people to play with, or at least out in the sticks were I live. Especially considering at 40 (in July), I still like to play the same music I did when I was in my teens. As a result of that I play less now than I ever have in my life. I've sold off some gear, but I will never not own a rig capable of playing with people if the opportunity arises.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I guess I've said that's it, "no more" many times. 5 years back I injured both arms tearing 5 muscles, three in one shoulder and two in the other. 
I just quit trying, then about three years ago I started retraining my self. I still find playing is very difficult, never the less I soldier on improving some days and saying WTF am I doing other days. 
On good days I sound fantastic at least to me. As long as no one hears me I play on and on and on. I have no idea how good or bad my playing sounds to others and I don't really give a rats ass if they don't like what they hear. I am determined to see this through even though I know I'll never get back to the same level of skill I once had playing 5 to 7 nights a week.


----------



## High/Deaf

"I can't quit you babe, so I'm going put you down for a while."

Never consciously quit but did put it down for a while. When I first moved to the coast in 1990, my career tricked me into thinking it was more important than my music hobby. What a load that was. I got sick around 2000, work didn't have my back, I stopped being 'engaged' there and started living my life after 4:00.

It's hard to imagine now, but I had one amp, 4 guitars and a couple pedals in 1998 (let's just say I have more now....). And didn't pick up a guitar for weeks on end. That is such a foreign place for me to think about now. And I am so much happier that I'm back doing what I shoulda never stopped doing. Let's not even talk about some of the gear I got rid of before moving out here.

And now I read about people who struggle being able to play, like fredy, and it makes me want to play even more. I don't want to squander these opportunities or this 'gift', if I dare call it that. I want to play until I can't draw any more air.


----------



## LanceT

While I can't recall having an urge to quit, I did stop for the better part of 27+ years. I never stopped thinking about it tho.
I picked the guitar back up about 2-1/2 years ago now and it really has been non stop. It is surprising all the little things one remembers.


----------



## mrfiftyfour

I just started a thread in the Band Lounge with the same topic. 
Totally frustrated trying to get bands together and then dealing with the same f**king issues with other members.
I'm not ever going to stop playing, but I'm thinking of selling most of my gear and buying a nice parlour acoustic and get my chops up on fingerstyle blues.
This guy would do the trick:
000-15M


----------



## Lola

After seeing Def Leppard live last night in Toronto I am motivated more than ever. I will never quit playing. I might not play for a day or so but never longer then that. Even when I had my carpal tunnel surgery I was playing the very next day. You can't keep a good guitar down. lol


----------



## DeSelby

There seem to be 2 threads at work here. Quit playing with the people I'm playing with and quit playing period. I've been in both situations. The former is easier. The latter is more a reflection of internal dissatisfaction. I felt I couldn't be the player I wanted to be. And stopping playing was not a thought out thing but rather a feeling of turpitude and self-doubt. But in every instance, sometimes after years, I found my way back to playing. Nobody got me into this but myself. And it is my love of music that always drawn me back. It sounds corny, but I do it for love.


----------



## Guest

The love of guitars keep me going.
There are many times where I'm in a rut playing.
Over the recent years though, I've put a little more
emphasis on acquiring/restoring/flipping.
So far, I've broken even on that side of things.
I still really don't play as much as I'd like to.
I'm happy in a 'free for all' jam setting with others, by far.
I tend to be sloppy at times, but, I'm having fun.


----------



## Merlin

cheezyridr said:


> i walked away from it for well over a decade. not because i wanted to so much, but because life got all up in my face and said "hey man! the rent's due" (a henry rollins quote)
> 
> it really shows in my playing, too.


I stopped playing guitar in the mid eighties, and didn't pick it up again until 2005.

Edit: crap, didn't realize I'd replied before!


----------



## DeSelby

Merlin said:


> I stopped playing guitar in the mid eighties, and didn't pick it up again until 2005.
> 
> Edit: crap, didn't realize I'd replied before!


Yes. But you did say you are playing jazz now. Good to hear of someone of like mind


----------



## Guest

Merlin said:


> Edit: crap, didn't realize I'd replied before!


Yeah, so?
I sometimes don't scroll through pages to make sure that I don't repeat myself .lol.


----------



## DeSelby

laristotle said:


> Yeah, so?
> I sometimes don't scroll through pages to make sure that I don't repeat myself .lol.


Are you just argumentative, or just the sweet guy you seem to want to be. What I said in my response was in no sense invective and if it seemed so I am at fault. It was meant more as an affirmation of listening to and playing jazz. With the requisite, lol.


----------



## DeSelby

laristotle said:


> Yeah, so?
> I sometimes don't scroll through pages to make sure that I don't repeat myself .lol.


So on the previous post. Me bad. I thought you were posting a response to my response. I guess ego got in the way. You're right, shit happens. Peace.


----------



## Guest

DeSelby said:


> So on the previous post. Me bad.


I may have been partially to blame as well.
Actually, fully to blame.
By the time I posted my comment, you've already posted yours.
I then went back to edit (putting in the quote).
I can understand how my comments seemed directed at you.
Ain't the internet fun?


----------



## mrfiftyfour

laristotle said:


> The love of guitars keep me going.
> There are many times where I'm in a rut playing.
> Over the recent years though, I've put a little more
> emphasis on acquiring/restoring/flipping.
> So far, I've broken even on that side of things.
> I still really don't play as much as I'd like to.
> I'm happy in a 'free for all' jam setting with others, by far.
> I tend to be sloppy at times, but, I'm having fun.





DeSelby said:


> There seem to be 2 threads at work here. Quit playing with the people I'm playing with and quit playing period. I've been in both situations. The former is easier. The latter is more a reflection of internal dissatisfaction. I felt I couldn't be the player I wanted to be. And stopping playing was not a thought out thing but rather a feeling of turpitude and self-doubt. But in every instance, sometimes after years, I found my way back to playing. Nobody got me into this but myself. And it is my love of music that always drawn me back. It sounds corny, but I do it for love.


Yup, I've always done it for love. It's nice to make money, but it's not the primary motivation for me. I love rehearsing and playing live. Many other musicians are not on the same page. To many rehearsing is to be avoided and will only play gigs for no less than $200.


----------



## High/Deaf

laristotle said:


> Yeah, so?
> I sometimes don't scroll through pages to make sure that I don't repeat myself .lol.


That's not so bad. Sometimes I scroll back and find out I'm disagreeing with myself.


----------



## Lola

I haven't made a dime from my playing but I am as happy as a pig in shite! I do it for love!

I love playing by myself but playing with others just takes it to a new level of excitement!

I live for Fridays, rehearsal night!


----------



## Lola

mrfiftyfour said:


> I just started a thread in the Band Lounge with the same topic.
> Totally frustrated trying to get bands together and then dealing with the same f**king issues with other members.
> I'm not ever going to stop playing, but I'm thinking of selling most of my gear and buying a nice parlour acoustic and get my chops up on fingerstyle blues.
> This guy would do the trick:
> 000-15M


I too get so frustrated with people that don't take being in a band seriously. They say they are going to show up and they don't. Others arrive an hour or so late. Then there are those people that just piss me off totally with their lack of flexibility on song choices and styles of music. We had a singer leave because we couldn't fit her C&W choices into out set list. She knew we were a classic rock band ffs! Then I got a hold of another singer and then the shite hit the fan. It was an all out war! She thought I brought the new singer in to replace her. I never had any intention of doing so. The politics of bullshit!

It's a lot of work to keep everyone together! If it weren't for my enthusiasm and willingness to keep everyone on the same page, our band wouldn't exist!


----------



## Guest

Lola said:


> It's a lot of work to keep everyone together! If it weren't for my enthusiasm and willingness to keep everyone on the same page, our band wouldn't exist!


Rock n' roll's a vicious game. \m/


----------



## Lola

I have had such a really bad day! The band is on hiatus right now because the other guitar player is getting married and everyone schedule is not aligned. We haven't had a rehearsal in 3 weeks. It's very depressing. Just the sheer adrenaline, energy and excitement is what keeps me going.

The singer just phoned me and if it's just us getting together we will still rehearse. I really need to play with others to make my world go around.

For such a young man he is wonderfully wise and very compassionate. Not to mention that he has such an amazing voice!


----------



## Alex

I came close 11 years ago. I was in a rut playing wise and the mindset was just not there. I was at a music shop waiting for my daughter taking drum lessons and I saw a new line of Fender amps. I was the only customer at the shop and plugged in with low volume and noodling away. At some point I got lost in the amp and guitar and I suddenly stop to look up and see a guy with 80's poodle hair sitting right next to me (in my face). He wants me to join his band as a lead guitarist. I was like "nah, man, you don't want me etc." but he was determined. He left me with his number (which I never called...). I then look back and there's 4 people giving me the positive nod. The sales rep. tells me how good I sound etc. and I tell him that I was just about to sell my gear and give it up. Thx!

The kudos gave me a nice boost but It also made me realized how demanding and hard I am on myself. It also confirmed that guitar playing is part of who I am and in some ways, something that is required and a good escape for me. A year later after this, I busted my left hand pinky really bad playing bball. It never phased me though - i was determined to continue playing and knew that i needed to take a break for a few months and it would take a few years. Hand is feeling good these days and i'm still plugging away.


----------



## Lola

Those of us who want this badly enough will overcome any adversity that life may throw our way.

I personally identify with my guitar. It's my calm in a world of craziness!


----------



## Bastille day

Good topic:

I lost interest several months ago when I went to look up the chords for Patsy Clines only to find out they were removed by the music industry over copyright issues. This Willie Nelson song was once offered to Texas country player for $10. My point is the music industry and their shakedowns on coffee shops and local bars are a real turnoff. My distain has nothing to do with Willie Nelson as the rights to the song have likely changed hands several times. Nothing wrong with making a profit off your own song this has gone way to far. Enjoy the link below.

Conroe Man Could Have Bought Willie Nelson's "Crazy" For $10


----------



## Guitar101

Watch the Willie Nelson link. MalwareBytes gave me a Malicious Website Blocked warning for "trcklion dot com"


----------



## Dorian2

Except for a few stories here, I've touched on pretty much all of them over the years. It's all part of the process.....whatever the hell that is.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Honestly, even with the frustrations that occur, the ruts we all end up in sooner or later, the imaginary walls we hit, the jerkoffs we often come across in our desire to play with other people, the physical pain we often encounter at one time or another...I've NEVER wanted to quit playing in and of itself.


----------



## Bastille day

I have clicked on the Willie Nelson link a few times and always get the proper www.houstonpress.com link.

Windows defender always alerts me if something malicious is happening.

Not sure how you ended up at "trcklion dot com".


----------



## Guitar101

Bastille day said:


> I have clicked on the Willie Nelson link a few times and always get the proper www.houstonpress.com link.
> 
> Windows defender always alerts me if something malicious is happening.
> 
> Not sure how you ended up at "trcklion dot com".


I get the proper link but this warning pops up. This is a copy of the warning.


----------



## Guest

Use Mozilla/Firefox as your browser.


----------



## High/Deaf

JBFairthorne said:


> Honestly, even with the frustrations that occur, the ruts we all end up in sooner or later, the imaginary walls we hit, the jerkoffs we often come across in our desire to play with other people, the physical pain we often encounter at one time or another...I've NEVER wanted to quit playing in and of itself.


Sometimes, playing is the therapy I need to get out of those situations. Well, except for the physical pain one, that's a bit of bugger.


----------



## zontar

mrmatt1972 said:


> you ever get the urge to?


Not permanently--take a break? Yes.


----------



## Dorian2

It's a good habit to take a break occasionally Zontar. I do it fairly often just to regroup, reload, and re fire. Sometimes you get a pretty fresh perspective on things.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> It's a good habit to take a break occasionally Zontar. I do it fairly often just to regroup, reload, and re fire. Sometimes you get a pretty fresh perspective on things.


When I taught guitar I found it helpful to take time off playing during the summer.


----------



## Percy

I did not read all the responses but imo NO NO......Never listen to negative opinions.....Always play with an in your face attitude.....

If you do not play you have no say.


----------



## brohymn2

Played a bit when I was 14 to 15. Then took a bit of a break til I was 31 lol. Kinda wished I never stopped but oh well such as life

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bw66

Just took the longest break from guitar that I've taken in a long time. I probably played a total of 5 hours during the month of July and went a good two weeks during that time without playing a note. Not really deliberate, but the break was good, I think.


----------



## Blind Dog

I think about hanging up the guitars (permanently) every time I hear Tommy Emmanuel, or Joe Pass, do what they do to a song. 

But if you get old enough, and have _just about enough_ guitars, your mind will surely wander. Before I can get them all hung up (permanently), I always find myself sitting there -- playing one. 

Couldn't stop if I tried.


----------



## GuitaristFred

I think that when it comes to playing the guitar, one of the most important things is to have a high mental toughness. You can check articles online about how to develop that. 

I've read something interesting on a new blog that I've found recently. That motivated me a bit, even though I am not a beginner player. Here it is:

"Finally, have faith in yourself. Learning acoustic guitar on your own, without a teacher is surely possible. If you ever get a temptation of giving up, just remember that you are a unique human being with an enormous potential. You can learn anything. If you think that you aren’t able to learn something, you should know that that’s only the illusion of your mind. It tries to keep you in the comfort zone. So, let yourself see through the illusion, don’t be stuck in the comfort zone and try to reach your full potential."

Every problem with motivation is the illusion of our minds 

Here is the full article if anyone is interested: Learning acoustic guitar on your own: Is it difficult or not?


----------



## Mooh

A few forced periods of abstinence due to illness were hard enough. They made me treasure what I had.

I've been disheartened and discouraged many times by mean-spirited people, but music means more to me than what other people think, and I would play even if no one ever again heard a note from me. Those people, most in the distant past, can reflect on what assholes they have been as they plummet to the depths of hell. 

Now, in a lighter mood...


----------



## DeSelby

laristotle said:


> Use Mozilla/Firefox as your browser.


Unrelated, but if you are using Firefox take a look at the NoScript plugin. It can save you countless headaches.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

NEVER get the urge. No matter how frustrating it can be no matter how many non committed unreliable people I meet no matter how many over blown egos I've met I still keep forging ahead because I believe in myself and absolutely love playing live music. AND I'm glad I didn't because right now at this moment I have the best band mates with the same united drive and focus. Perseverance pays off and we will surely be friends and musical partners for some time to come. It took several bands and going through several rehearsals... it took gigging and nights out of town... it took making tough decisions to let go of certain band members who didn't work out to find the right combination of guys but the payoff is HUGE! There is not a lot of money in the industry these days and the gap between "starving artist" and "mega rock star" is greater than ever. Its still worth it! Carpal Tunnel in both wrists and Cubital Tunnel in both elbows and four surgeries later it is still worth it!
NO I NEVER GET THE URGE TO QUIT!!!


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> NEVER get the urge. No matter how frustrating it can be no matter how many non committed unreliable people I meet no matter how many over blown egos I've met I still keep forging ahead because I believe in myself and absolutely love playing live music. AND I'm glad I didn't because right now at this moment I have the best band mates with the same united drive and focus. Perseverance pays off and we will surely be friends and musical partners for some time to come. It took several bands and going through several rehearsals... it took gigging and nights out of town... it took making tough decisions to let go of certain band members who didn't work out to find the right combination of guys but the payoff is HUGE! There is not a lot of money in the industry these days and the gap between "starving artist" and "mega rock star" is greater than ever. Its still worth it! Carpal Tunnel in both wrists and Cubital Tunnel in both elbows and four surgeries later it is still worth it!
> NO I NEVER GET THE URGE TO QUIT!!!


Hey, are you my long lost twin sibling? Lol

no matter what bullshit I face, I keep foraging ahead! Ya it's frustrating but the rewards far outweigh the bullshit!

Will you marry me? lol You sound like me!


----------



## Lola

You know when you get maybe that one song or two or more where you are one with the band! I can't even begin to describe the euphoria that I feel! That in itself is really my drug of choice. The endorphin rush! It's just crazy. I am seriously addicted to it.

I am obsessive compulsive about playing in a band. I just couldn't not play without others! There is definitely a connection between our members. Last time we were on fire! People out in the hallways said we sounded really great and very tight. It was incredible!

I really get pissed at some people that have been past band members because they weren't or aren't as dedicated or as committed as I am! I need to play with like minded people! A rare commodity. The chemistry just has to be there as well.


----------



## Scotty

cheezyridr said:


> i walked away from it for well over a decade. not because i wanted to so much, but because life got all up in my face and said "hey man! the rent's due" (a henry rollins quote)
> 
> it really shows in my playing, too.


I can so relate to this. I did the same. Raised a family, got behind a career...life, yadda yadda


----------



## Vally

I gave up for 10-12 years, sold everything and picked up a cheap acoustic, which I didn't play either. Started a new job and got hanging with some guys from work who jammed regularly and that was it, can put it down now.


----------



## Lola

I can't quit but I am very sad because I have gone out of my way to reach out to so many that say they are very interested in coming out to audition for the band then they give some bullshit excuse or maybe not that they can't come or they don't have the time to dedicate to playing that much or whatever. I have been txting with a person for 3 weeks that I found on Kijiji and had put so much faith into them coming to audition but it turned out to be a dead end. Depressing.

I can't expect everyone to be like I want them to be or wished they be. I just have to keep my head down and just keep plowing through the bullshit until I find someone suitable and who is willing and able.


----------



## Guest

Do any of the bars in your area have open jam nights?
Check them out, play a few tunes if you're comfortable.
Someone (or you) may approach a player with the question 'are you in a band?'.


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Do any of the bars in your area have open jam nights?
> Check them out, play a few tunes if you're comfortable.
> Someone (or you) may approach a player with the question 'are you in a band?'.


I was actually thinking of doing that! Ya, there are a few bars that I was going to check out. They have open mic nights. 

Thank you so kindly for thinking of me. Your an angel!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lola said:


> I can't quit but I am very sad because I have gone out of my way to reach out to so many that say they are very interested in coming out to audition for the band then they give some bullshit excuse or maybe not that they can't come or they don't have the time to dedicate to playing that much or whatever. I have been txting with a person for 3 weeks that I found on Kijiji and had put so much faith into them coming to audition but it turned out to be a dead end. Depressing.
> 
> I can't expect everyone to be like I want them to be or wished they be. I just have to keep my head down and just keep plowing through the bullshit until I find someone suitable and who is willing and able.


It's just the way it is when you're playing non-professionally (perhaps professionally too, I wouldn't know). It's really hard to find anyone with the same level of dedication as you (whatever level that is). Then throw in different tastes, different schedules, different styles, different personalities. That's not even getting into the "kijiji flake out factor". It's the exact same for the people who aren't that serious. They're thinking, geez, I just wanna play some music and if we butcher it who cares as long as we're having fun. It's simply not fun for that type of person when they're playing with someone that's more dedicated than they are. It's not that either mentality is right or wrong, it's just that they don't co-exist very well together.

For me personally, I just got tired of trying to pull people together. I took a more hands off approach with my current jam group. I kind of found the drummer and bass player, but I didn't bother posting any ads. I didn't really come up with the song list, but we all had some input. I don't organize the jam schedule. I just show up and wait for someone to start playing something. If there's a lull and everyone is wondering what to play, I just look at the main singer (we all sing a little) and say, "Dude, you're the band leader, you tell us what you wanna play next."


----------



## High/Deaf

Quit? *Quit??????*


I quit smoking. 
I quit drinking. 
I quit cocaine.
I quit whoring with groupies.

Man, that was the worst afternoon in my life. I'll never quit anything again.


----------



## Lola

JBFairthorne said:


> It's just the way it is when you're playing non-professionally (perhaps professionally too, I wouldn't know). It's really hard to find anyone with the same level of dedication as you (whatever level that is). Then throw in different tastes, different schedules, different styles, different personalities. That's not even getting into the "kijiji flake out factor". It's the exact same for the people who aren't that serious. They're thinking, geez, I just wanna play some music and if we butcher it who cares as long as we're having fun. It's simply not fun for that type of person when they're playing with someone that's more dedicated than they are. It's not that either mentality is right or wrong, it's just that they don't co-exist very well together.
> 
> For me personally, I just got tired of trying to pull people together. I took a more hands off approach with my current jam group. I kind of found the drummer and bass player, but I didn't bother posting any ads. I didn't really come up with the song list, but we all had some input. I don't organize the jam schedule. I just show up and wait for someone to start playing something. If there's a lull and everyone is wondering what to play, I just look at the main singer (we all sing a little) and say, "Dude, you're the band leader, you tell us what you wanna play next."


I know that it's extremely hard to find people with same drive and initiative that I possess.

Some of my emotional happiness revolves around my playing with others who are like minded! It is #1 on my priority list!

Sid the kid and I are on the exact same page! We encourage each other to go the distance!

The drummer is really wrapped up in the Blue jays so whenever there is a game on rehearsal night I know that baseball is his priority!

The bass player is currently in another band who are currently recording and we seem to be down on the priority list! I get that one!

I have found a few hopefuls to come out an audition next rehearsal.

I just have to keep trying. I can't rest until I do!


----------



## JBFairthorne

You might be happier in the end if you just expected less from others (maybe even yourself). Just a thought you might consider.

Me personally, I'm not really driven to achieve perfection. What really drives and motivates me is that "connection" between musicians. I'm perfectly content to play something wrong...together. I prefer a more fluid, less structured, no rules approach to playing with people. I'm really not concerned if the chorus gets sung one too many times or if we go to the bridge early or late...as long as we're "connected" enough for everyone to instinctively follow whoever made the "deviation"...together. To me, that's the beauty of playing music. Communicating with people without the need for words...a look between me and the drummer for the end of a song, noticing the singer move slightly and knowing he's going to start singing the verse, me starting a "build" to indicate that we're coming to the bridge, whatever you want to call it. That brings a bigger smile to my face than ANY amount of songs that we might have "nailed" (not many).


----------



## Bastille day

People do quit playing, when I moved to this small town I asked around looking for a guitar teacher, someone gave this guys name and address, he came to the door, guy in his 60's, asked if he gave lessons, he said he sold everything. I asked why and he said he lost interest and he was doing volunteer work at the hospital. Seemed he could not get me off his porch fast enough, wasn't interested in talking about anything guitars. I doubt he even had a guitar in his house. I later heard his wife had died of cancer, I never went back.


----------



## iamthehub

I quit for a few years after my daughter was born. No time, and life got in the way. When she was 9 or 10 she asked for a guitar and I was back!!! Before I quit, I was amazed how times changed... before, i was learning to play songs from guitar magazines and vhs tapes. Now I have YouTube and Ultimate-Guitar[dot]com. 

Started playing with some coworkers and I'm having a blast. Life's good


----------



## iamthehub

Bastille day said:


> People do quit playing, when I moved to this small town I asked around looking for a guitar teacher, someone gave this guys name and address, he came to the door, guy in his 60's, asked if he gave lessons, he said he sold everything. I asked why and he said he lost interest and he was doing volunteer work at the hospital. Seemed he could not get me off his porch fast enough, wasn't interested in talking about anything guitars. I doubt he even had a guitar in his house. I later heard his wife had died of cancer, I never went back.


That's pretty sad, perhaps playing brought back memories of his wife. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithb7

Lately I'm getting that feeling about moving on from the band, not guitar necessarily. The nagging feeling won't go away. Been feeling this way for a couple months. I'm feeling stagnant. Stuck in a rut. Cover band, gettin bored. I picked up a Fender Jazz bass and Ampeg amp this year. I'm enjoying the change. Mainly learning bass at home. Hit a local jam last night with my bass and thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm learning new stuff on bass, so definitely not in a rut with it. Problem is I don't play bass in a band, I play guitar. Maybe I need to make a change. Not sure. I keep thinking things will improve with band/guitar. I know how impossible it can be to find good band members. Especially in smaller town Canada. Thinking maybe I'll be a better bass player. I've sucked at guitar for 30 years so far. Lol.


----------



## Lola

keithb7 said:


> Lately I'm getting that feeling about moving on from the band, not guitar necessarily. The nagging feeling won't go away. Been feeling this way for a couple months. I'm feeling stagnant. Stuck in a rut. Cover band, gettin bored. I picked up a Fender Jazz bass and Ampeg amp this year. I'm enjoying the change. Mainly learning bass at home. Hit a local jam last night with my bass and thoroughly enjoyed it. I'm learning new stuff on bass, so definitely not in a rut with it. Problem is I don't play bass in a band, I play guitar. Maybe I need to make a change. Not sure. I keep thinking things will improve with band/guitar. I know how impossible it can be to find good band members. Especially in smaller town Canada. Thinking maybe I'll be a better bass player. I've sucked at guitar for 30 years so far. Lol.


The key to survival I guess is adaption. Small town Canada doesn't really sound promising. You adapted at least to playing bass! Good for you. I guess I would too in that situation. It might be fun to try something a little different and most likely out of your comfort zone. That's a good way to keep on learning and increase your musical knowledge!

Take a bow! lol Really awesome though!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Lola said:


> Hey, are you my long lost twin sibling? Lol
> 
> no matter what bullshit I face, I keep foraging ahead! Ya it's frustrating but the rewards far outweigh the bullshit!
> 
> Will you marry me? lol You sound like me!


Lol... hey I might be ya never know !
Marry you maybe... like you for sure 

Good to see someone with a lot of positivity and enthusiasm. Its tough to survive without it.

Rock on LolaCheers
Lem


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Lol... hey I might be ya never know !
> Marry you maybe... like you for sure
> 
> Good to see someone with a lot of positivity and enthusiasm. Its tough to survive without it.
> 
> Rock on LolaCheers
> Lem


A very thick skin is needed to play the game!


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> NEVER get the urge. No matter how frustrating it can be no matter how many non committed unreliable people I meet no matter how many over blown egos I've met I still keep forging ahead because I believe in myself and absolutely love playing live music. AND I'm glad I didn't because right now at this moment I have the best band mates with the same united drive and focus. Perseverance pays off and we will surely be friends and musical partners for some time to come. It took several bands and going through several rehearsals... it took gigging and nights out of town... it took making tough decisions to let go of certain band members who didn't work out to find the right combination of guys but the payoff is HUGE! There is not a lot of money in the industry these days and the gap between "starving artist" and "mega rock star" is greater than ever. Its still worth it! Carpal Tunnel in both wrists and Cubital Tunnel in both elbows and four surgeries later it is still worth it!
> NO I NEVER GET THE URGE TO QUIT!!!


I will forever read this when I get a little discouraged. Your words are my mantra now.

I arranged for two other people to come out and audition for the band on Friday. Sid the kid was good with Friday's date and now he can't make it. He has a heavy schedule, that much I realize but this has happened before. I have two people coming with no singer. I can't get a singer on such short notice that knows our set list.

I am a little pissed to say the least. Maybe I need to find another situated band to play with.

I really wanted to play Stairway to heaven. I have been seriously practicing this song for at least 1-2 hours daily for 3 weeks in a row. I have to admit that it's sounding very good finally. I really put my heart and my soul into perfecting the finger style intro to this song. Having never done this style before I can say I am very proud of this accomplishment and wanted to show everyone else what I have learned. This is so depressing to say the least. 

I just have to keep my head down and plow through the bullshit! I really want to scream right now!


----------



## High/Deaf

Lola said:


> I really wanted to play Stairway to heaven. I have been seriously practicing this song for at least 1-2 hours daily for 3 weeks in a row. I have to admit that it's sounding very good finally. I really put my heart and my soul into perfecting the finger style intro to this song. Having never done this style before I can say I am very proud of this accomplishment and *wanted to show everyone else what I have learned.* This is so depressing to say the least.
> 
> I just have to keep my head down and plow through the bullshit! I really want to scream right now!


With me, I'm often disappointed because they cancel on me and I have some new piece of gear I wanted to show off. 

Congrats on the STH. It will only get better and you will impress them even more - once the fuckers decide to show up.


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong my darling, I thought you were in Canada. Toronto to be exact. I was just ready to msg you and ask you if you like to join forces.

I just found out that you live in France! This just sucks. You would of been the perfect band member!!! My dreams are dashed(seriously). This really sucks!

It would've, could've of been perfect.

I need to get over my fear of flying and come to France!

Bon Soir Mr. Lemmy


----------



## Lola

Perseverance! It really pays off.

I got up at 6 this morning which is unusual for me. I like to get those very last minutes of sleep in before the alarm goes off. Anyhow, I thought what the hell, I would look for some band members on Kijiji. I replied to about 7 adds. Bingo! I have a bass player who is very interested in coming to play with us. And I have a drummer coming out to sort of audition for us. I gave him the set list. Jules the drummer just emailed me back and really likes the set list. I just told him to come out and play with us and have some fun. No pressure. I just want a really relaxed atmosphere with two new guys coming out to audition. It's so easy for a lot of people to screw up when under pressure. I have been there so many times. I've lost count. But that's what rehearsals are for. Right? We'll all get a feeling whether they're the right fit for us or not.

This has renewed my sense of hope! The Guitar gods must be smiling on me.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Hey Lola I just read all your posts since my last visit. I'm very happy to read that things have turned around for you. Perseverance pays off. That's Rock and Roll! Just when you think all is lost everything lines up and off you go. Just remember YOU made it happen. YOU persevered!
You will get to play Stairway to Heaven ( a great song ) and I'm happy for you 
Are you on Facebook or Instagram? If so find me there 
Good luck with it and I hope everything works out for you... I know it will actually cuz you got what it takes!!!


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Hey Lola I just read all your posts since my last visit. I'm very happy to read that things have turned around for you. Perseverance pays off. That's Rock and Roll! Just when you think all is lost everything lines up and off you go. Just remember YOU made it happen. YOU persevered!
> You will get to play Stairway to Heaven ( a great song ) and I'm happy for you
> Are you on Facebook or Instagram? If so find me there
> Good luck with it and I hope everything works out for you... I know it will actually cuz you got what it takes!!!



Thank you for the ultimate compliments. I really appreciate your kind words. They have a tremendous amount of impact on me! 

Sorry, but I am not on Facebook or Instagram! Maybe I might go for Instagram now that I know that you are there.

Your an amazing person with compassion. A great combo as is the flat 3rd to the blues scale!


----------



## Budda

Lemmy arent you in Alberta


----------



## Lola

Budda said:


> Lemmy arent you in Alberta


So, he really is in Alberta? This is supposed to be a Canadian forum but I have seen people from the USA and was it Sweden or Finland. Can't remember.

I guess I am gullible. I honestly believed he lived in France according to his avatar! Naïve. Should of known better!


----------



## Dorian2

Budda said:


> Lemmy arent you in Alberta


Yeah. I thought Lemmy was in a Calgary based band.


----------



## Lola

He's from France not living there! Doh! lol


----------



## Lola

Reheasal was a real bust tonight. We auditioned a bass player and all though he was good he just wasn't as good as the other bass player. This guy tonight has very limited rhythmic skills. This guy said he would sub for our regular guy. He's on a bit of a hiatus. The auditioning drummer never showed up. 

It's hard to move on when you have already found your sound and your groove with those that left. But, the good news is that the other guitar player who recently left is coming back. Thank god.

He is a superb guitar player. I have learned so much from him. This guy is really laid back and relaxed. He makes me want to be on top of my game. No pressure, no stress. Just pure unadulterated joy. We compliment each other like puzzle pieces. It's always so good to play with others that are better than you.


----------



## bw66

Lola said:


> ... and all though he was good he just wasn't as good as the other bass player. This guy tonight has very limited rhythmic skills. This guy said he would sub for our regular guy. He's on a bit of a hiatus. The auditioning drummer never showed up.
> 
> ...


The are two kinds of musicians: Those who are good, and those who are available.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I have hardly picked up the guitar in 2 years now. The only playing I have done in that time is checking out the few instruments that I have done work on. I used to go to a weekly jam every Saturday with about 8 to 10 players sitting in a circle with mostly accoustics and taking turns and you accompany as you can, learn, let someone take a lead break, but the interest just kind of got replaced by other things. I was never a "good" player, but I could muddle my way through a few songs and comp along with others on simple stuff. My guitars are hanging on the wall, patiently waiting as the time will come again when I want them in my hands. Trouble is, I have got very few chops, maybe one chop, and that's a pork chop.....lol. I am not stressed about it. I got over wanting to be in a band a long time ago. I still love the instrument. Playing will come around again. I don't want to quit, I am just distracted by other interests right now. Kudos to those who have the desire and talent to make it more than what I have. I love hearing it when it is played well.


----------



## Lola

bw66 said:


> The are two kinds of musicians: Those who are good, and those who are available.


Absofreakinlutely! I never gave this line of thinking a chance. Your so right though.

I have to say I did like this bass players guitar. It's was a Fender artist series guitar, Geddy Lee to be exact! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Bastille day

Lola, I always see your posts about musicians not showing up, wondering why you don't do a solo type thing?

I was sitting in a London, Ontario coffee shop once and a lady showed up with an acoustic guitar, set up and did her thing.

I assume it's easier to get work that way although I don't know for sure, I was playing in the 1970's when every bar in town had a band hired, usually Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights, country bars usually had a Saturday Matinee where almost anyone could sit in for a song. Those days are long gone.


----------



## amagras

Bastille day said:


> Lola, I always see your posts about musicians not showing up, wondering why you don't do a solo type thing?
> 
> I was sitting in a London, Ontario coffee shop once and a lady showed up with an acoustic guitar, set up and did her thing.
> 
> I assume it's easier to get work that way although I don't know for sure, I was playing in the 1970's when every bar in town had a band hired, usually Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights, country bars usually had a Saturday Matinee where almost anyone could sit in for a song. Those days are long gone.


That makes sense, if one get its stuff together with one guitar then is easier to include more musicians after and no change is going to affect the presentations


----------



## Bastille day

Agree Amagras, you will also have a better chance of being approached by another compatible player.

Coffee shops and small gatherings usually can't afford a four or five piece band.


----------



## Lola

Bastille day said:


> Lola, I always see your posts about musicians not showing up, wondering why you don't do a solo type thing?
> 
> I was sitting in a London, Ontario coffee shop once and a lady showed up with an acoustic guitar, set up and did her thing.
> 
> I assume it's easier to get work that way although I don't know for sure, I was playing in the 1970's when every bar in town had a band hired, usually Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights, country bars usually had a Saturday Matinee where almost anyone could sit in for a song. Those days are long gone.


Ummm! I really love, just love playing in a band! I really am growing so much by playing with others. When you get it right and you sound so good it just gives you and endorphin rush like nothing else. And you stand there and say, OMG, that was us playing? I just can't leave that love of playing with other like minded people. It's so exciting! Playing in the studio with others is so much fun! I feed off of others energy.

The last time we played was crazy good. I played rhythm and this kick ass guitar player played lead! And the guy is so cool. He fits the picture of a rock star. He's Asian with waist length jet black hair. He's tall and lean just so casual and cool. He has 27 years of experience over my 6. He's just so versatile. He loves the blues so much. We go crazy when we play together. We love to do a blues call and response. It is just pulling tricks out of my bag! The drummer was bad ass and in your face aggressive on the drums. The bass player is amazing. He has been with us now for 1 1/2 years. He can play on the fly. Then Sid on vocals. Holy s h i t! I love it!!

I ask you? How can you not get addicted to a situation such as the above?

P.S. I have been wanting something like this for a very long time. I have worked so hard for this to happen. I finally have attained a goal. It makes you feel like all the practice you put into playing was worthwhile. I thought Stairway to heaven would bite me in the ass and be too much of a complex song to learn but I was wrong. Who'd a thought I would be playing something like this iconic song? Never in my wildest dreams! Adrenaline rush. This is freedom to be able to play so many more songs because your just so much more of an accomplished guitar player now. It opens up brand new worlds.

It's time to kick some guitar ass!

...............and that my friends is just so damned exciting to me!

This song is ME! I am seriously addicted to the rush of just playing with others. I have to play and with others! I would be just so damned miserable. We rehearse Fridays. When Friday is here it becomes a big game changer. My day just keeps getting better. Then the excitement and rush getting there. Down to the big city! lol Then getting there and finally walking those last few steps to a situation that is pure joy! There is the usual BS that does happen. You just have to learn to adapt to new situations and have a really thick skin which took me awhile to acquire! It just doesn't get happier then this! If I do a couple of gigs every now and then or not doesn't really change my borderline obsession with playing my guitar.


----------



## Lola

BTW here is a lesson on that Crowbar song just in case anyone is interested. This is a great song! Love it!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

LOl I live in Alberta. The Blagnac France thing comes as part of a "character role" we in Blakkstone Hexx maintain for Entertainment value.
I forgot you had mentioned that earlier Lola and should have clarified then.
I'm originally form St.John's Newfoundland. I have called the Calgary area my home for the last 17 years. 
Blakkstone Hexx gigs in Alberta and BC approximately 45 - 50 nights a year.
If you ask us at a gig we say "We come from France"  You may see photos of Blagnac and the Airport on my facebook page from time to time as I "Fly in to perform". BSH loves to have fun and play rock and roll!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Makes me happy to read this Lola. Keep the enthusiasm and keep smiling. It goes a long way in this bizz 
Also great song! I have not played that one in a while. Could be a cover to consider once again.

To answer your question... "How can you not get addicted to a situation such as the above?"
The only way for that not to happen is when an individual only sees the negative. I believe its always best to draw from both your negative and positive experiences with the goal being to learn from it all and create the most positive experience possible.

All the Best
Lem




Lola said:


> Ummm! I really love, just love playing in a band! I really am growing so much by playing with others. When you get it right and you sound so good it just gives you and endorphin rush like nothing else. And you stand there and say, OMG, that was us playing? I just can't leave that love of playing with other like minded people. It's so exciting! Playing in the studio with others is so much fun! I feed off of others energy.
> 
> The last time we played was crazy good. I played rhythm and this kick ass guitar player played lead! And the guy is so cool. He fits the picture of a rock star. He's Asian with waist length jet black hair. He's tall and lean just so casual and cool. He has 27 years of experience over my 6. He's just so versatile. He loves the blues so much. We go crazy when we play together. We love to do a blues call and response. It is just pulling tricks out of my bag! The drummer was bad ass and in your face aggressive on the drums. The bass player is amazing. He has been with us now for 1 1/2 years. He can play on the fly. Then Sid on vocals. Holy s h i t! I love it!!
> 
> I ask you? How can you not get addicted to a situation such as the above?
> 
> P.S. I have been wanting something like this for a very long time. I have worked so hard for this to happen. I finally have attained a goal. It makes you feel like all the practice you put into playing was worthwhile. I thought Stairway to heaven would bite me in the ass and be too much of a complex song to learn but I was wrong. Who'd a thought I would be playing something like this iconic song? Never in my wildest dreams! Adrenaline rush. This is freedom to be able to play so many more songs because your just so much more of an accomplished guitar player now. It opens up brand new worlds.
> 
> It's time to kick some guitar ass!
> 
> ...............and that my friends is just so damned exciting to me!
> 
> This song is ME! I am seriously addicted to the rush of just playing with others. I have to play and with others! I would be just so damned miserable. We rehearse Fridays. When Friday is here it becomes a big game changer. My day just keeps getting better. Then the excitement and rush getting there. Down to the big city! lol Then getting there and finally walking those last few steps to a situation that is pure joy! There is the usual BS that does happen. You just have to learn to adapt to new situations and have a really thick skin which took me awhile to acquire! It just doesn't get happier then this! If I do a couple of gigs every now and then or not doesn't really change my borderline obsession with playing my guitar.


----------



## Guest

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> We come from France


Do this some halloween?


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> Do this some halloween?


That's a blast from the past. I loved the Coneheads.

Dan Aykroyd as Beldar, Jane Curtin as Prymaatt and Laraine Newman as Connie Conehead!
I loved the Coneheads!


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> BTW here is a lesson on that Crowbar song just in case anyone is interested. This is a great song! Love it!


An oldie... but it never fails to bring a smile!


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Makes me happy to read this Lola. Keep the enthusiasm and keep smiling. It goes a long way in this bizz
> Also great song! I have not played that one in a while. Could be a cover to consider once again.
> 
> To answer your question... "How can you not get addicted to a situation such as the above?"
> The only way for that not to happen is when an individual only sees the negative. I believe its always best to draw from both your negative and positive experiences with the goal being to learn from it all and create the most positive experience possible.
> 
> All the Best
> Lem


Will you be my online BF? lol


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Lol that's perfect!


laristotle said:


> Do this some halloween?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Lol... sure why not 


Lola said:


> Will you be my online BF? lol


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> Lol... sure why not


Just joking but why not? You are my twin. Lol
Maybe we will meet one day. That would be amazing. Then we could play together! Seriously if your ever up in Toronto or the surrounding area let me know! I will be there in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

lol... all good it's lighthearted fun 
I'm happliy married with 3 children, a Dog, 4 Hedgehogs, a Canary several guitars and a few amps 
Sounds good Lola and same here if you are ever in the Calgary area.
Do you have any video of you playing in a band or on your own?
Would like to hear your talent sometime.
Blakkstone Hexx has a few videos up on Youtube... fun times!


----------



## Lola

Lemmy Hangslong said:


> lol... all good it's lighthearted fun
> I'm happliy married with 3 children, a Dog, 4 Hedgehogs, a Canary several guitars and a few amps
> Sounds good Lola and same here if you are ever in the Calgary area.
> Do you have any video of you playing in a band or on your own?
> Would like to hear your talent sometime.
> Blakkstone Hexx has a few videos up on Youtube... fun times!



Me too! That is that I am _happily _ married as well. 3 boys and a hubby. We had two Dobermans but they passed from old age! On the hunt for a puppy or a rescue without too much baggage! I will check out your vids on YouTube. I have some recordings on my phone but I seriously need out to upload them to my laptop. I am a real tard when it comes to anything to do with the computer. My oldest son is in IT but he has no patience with me. I know, I will find the answer on You tube!


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> Me too! That is that I am _happily _ married as well. 3 boys and a hubby. We had two Dobermans but they passed from old age! On the hunt for a puppy or a rescue without too much baggage! I will check out your vids on YouTube. *I have some recordings on my phone but I seriously need out to upload them to my laptop. I am a real tard when it comes to anything to do with the computer. * My oldest son is in IT but he has no patience with me. I know, I will find the answer on You tube!


Ah..... just reboot it and it will work. You don't need your son for that!


----------



## sakuarius102

Regards


----------

